# newly finished knives



## West River WoodWorks (May 20, 2013)

[attachment=25129]Stabilized redwood burl scales over a high carbon Japanese blade. 

[attachment=25130]Black and white ebony scales, and big leaf maple burl with tourqoise inlay on a couple of laminated Japanese steel blades.

I hid the stainless pins in the scales for a clean look, then used Tru oil and buffed on the Beal system. Still purchasing the blades and then doing all the woodworking part.


----------



## rdnkmedic (May 20, 2013)

Nice work. I can see one of those skinning a big ol' buck.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 20, 2013)

super niece blades tom let me know if you got any of them deer skinners for trade. i might have something laying around . duck


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 20, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> super niece blades tom let me know if you got any of them deer skinners for trade. i might have something laying around . duck



Thanks, im sure we can work something out!
Let me know when you are available this summer and we can work on inlaying those table tops.
Tom


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2013)

Great looking knives, I don't see anything wrong with buying the blades and then completing the work.  Most of us don't have a forge or heat treating ovens to properly make a blade.  I would be in the buy club.  I bet you making those beautiful knives where just as fun. 
Hmm, your planning a trip to the super duck ranch? We should all get together at one time for a wood workin, chainsawin, fish fryin type of wb hoedown.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 20, 2013)

sounds good to me . as soon as i get the place finnished up we will fire up the grill and the oil . and wack a few logs up:bbq2::csnut::eat:


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 20, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great looking knives, I don't see anything wrong with buying the blades and then completing the work.  Most of us don't have a forge or heat treating ovens to properly make a blade.  I would be in the buy club.  I bet you making those beautiful knives where just as fun.
> Hmm, your planning a trip to the super duck ranch? We should all get together at one time for a wood workin, chainsawin, fish fryin type of wb hoedown.



Thanks Greg, they are a lot of fun to make!
Im game for a get together, sounds FUN!!!:irishjig:
Tom


----------



## Jdaschel (May 20, 2013)

Great looking knives! I love you you hid the pins on them.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 21, 2013)

Here is a dyed and stabilized piece of black ash burl on a larger laminated steel blade. I got this knife scale from bwh3805, and it was a really nice piece to work with.
[attachment=25164]
Stainless pins hidden inside, filled the burl voids with silver inlace. Sanded it all down to 600 grit and then buffed on the beal system.

Looking forward to making handles for a couple of Robert Flynt file knives next.

Tom


----------



## LSCG (May 23, 2013)

great work Tom!!! I really like the one with Black and white ebony scales!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2013)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Stabilized redwood burl scales over a high carbon Japanese blade.
> 
> Black and white ebony scales, and big leaf maple burl with tourqoise inlay on a couple of laminated Japanese steel blades.
> 
> I hid the stainless pins in the scales for a clean look, then used Tru oil and buffed on the Beal system. Still purchasing the blades and then doing all the woodworking part.


Tom, While I was at the blade show I met with the Takefu people. They are the ones that make most of the laminated or clad steel as they call it. The company president, Michitsugu Kouno had so many guestions about how I blued one of the knives, made with there DPS Gold steel, to a gold color that I wound up letting him have it. They also wanted to know how I made it look like damascus, what was used to etch the stainless steel, how the heat treatment was done and how I tested the blade since the outer layers would not hardened, only the VG10 core. The interperter spoke poor english and I spoke no japanese so there was quite a comunication barrier. Not sure if I was able to help them much but they smiled a lot.
robert


----------

